# Cut 31 on first ride....



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I was washing the bike after riding and noticed I cut my right front in the center. I did a search and found a thread on vulcanizing. It's a large cut about inch and half long dead center of the tire. A patch job wont do it because moisture will get under it for sure. Anyone in my area got leads on a good place to take it or is a new one the only way to go? Just mounted them Friday....


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

that sucks, does it still hold air?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nope, it's a 1.5 inch cut like it was gigged with a shank. The air would have escaped to flat almost immediately.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Could you have it patched from the inside?

I've seen automotive tires vulcanized on the side wall before but not on the tread side. Not sure if that makes a difference .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah cold patch? might would hold. Would be worth a try.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'd melt a couple patches to that bad boy from the inside and melt one to the outside too to keep it from tearin bigger, then shove a tube in 'er and let it rip


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that's uneducated advice.. dont do it unless you really wanna. (notice im from arkansas. we do stuff so that it'll work for a while.. we dont do stuff right...)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:haha: now thats funny when you call_ yourself _out... :haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha. goodyear makes those foam tubes. Supposed to be equivalent to 14 psi when run flat.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

From what I understand they will patch it from the inside then heat the cut melting it back together.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i could do that in my kitchen sink.. or living room floor.. or at the foot of my bed --^ 
get a torch and some lighter fluid and a patch kit and play with it mister!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You are killing me man.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Heat it up and put a booger in it, that'll do it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Butter knife...... We've fixed boots that way... That split in the middle of the sole. Heat it up, melt it back together.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Going to pull it now and try the butter knife torch trick with inner patch. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

hope that works for you


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

i have had a tire vulcanized, and it works fine it was on a 25'' itp mudlight for a 01 kingquad, was riding in tenn put a hole it and had a place down there do it. not from where you are so i don't know


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

let us know how it goes.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Well all is good now. I heated the knife and inserted, slid then heated the slice inside and out. Slapped the cement on and put on a large patch inside and reheated. Went ahead and put a patch on the outside to for good measure. Re mounted it and inflated to 22psi and it started to bulge a bit. Dropped to 6.5psi and bulge disappeard and she's holding steady. Rode for about 3 hours this evening and still had 6.5psi after riding. Thanks for all the help everyone, if she blows I will patch the inside again and slap a tube in it.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Rode through a ton of slop today, couldn't be happier with the tire performance.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im jealous bro. I wont be jealous for much longer though.
You got HL lift springs on that bike?
Have you had to heat the plastics to prevent/lessen rubbing?
Does it even rub at all?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

see i told you, you dont need any of that new fangled tire shop BS just get a torch and a knife and some rubber strips. i saw my grandpa use the sole of an old tennis shoe, a propane torch and some bic lighter refil fluid once on an old *** tractor tire.. to this day it still has the patch on the inside of it and hasnt leaked any since then that i'm aware of. (15+ years ago)


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> im jealous bro. I wont be jealous for much longer though.
> You got HL lift springs on that bike?
> Have you had to heat the plastics to prevent/lessen rubbing?
> Does it even rub at all?


No HL springs stockers cranked all the way up and it seems to be topped out even with me at 245 pounds and my wife at 110 riding. It is pretty darn stiff and don't see a need for the HL springs. I was told to get 07 or earlier stock springs if I didn't want to pay for the HLs because they are taller than 08 stockers but not quite as stiff as HLs. I rub a bit at 3/4 turn on the left and barely at 3/4 on the right. I don't see a need for the HL unless I'm jumping then turning while landing on the frint end. If it was a bit worse on the left side I would do something about it but for now she's pure gravy.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wonder if there's a height difference between your extreme lift and my HL lift.. ?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Not sure, I was told by a few that the Xtreme is almost a 3 or was called a 3 then called a 2. It confused me as well but it's listed as a 2 now.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i could figure out the exact difference with math on the rear. when i get a chance i'll go measure and grab angles. then it can be computed.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm going to put the xtreme on soon. i'll measure it before and after and let ya'll know. it's sittin over in the corner in a pile of stuff i need to install soon as i get around to it/it warms up/im free/i feel like washin the brute first. the pile keeps gettin bigger and bigger =/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The axles dont look like there at as steep of an angle as they did w/ my HL 2".... Thats a good feeling. If I lift mine again it will be w/ an extreme.


----------

